# Some new "old" photos:



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2014)

Gone with the Wind actors taking a break.
Young Bee Gees.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice ones Pappy...Hepburn and Tracy

some more


 Johhny Depp!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2014)

Elvis on his Harley and a young JFK.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice, Pappy, I read that today is the anniversary of Elvis' death.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 16, 2014)

Real nice pictures Pappy, I think we all had a pair of socks like that.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks! Enjoying these photos here.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2014)

Dustin Hoffman and his mother

Steven hawking


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice pictures hollydolly.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2014)

Michael Jackson and Snoopy, 1984.

Reminds me of me in my lawn mower days. 50 cents a lawn.

Sailors on land enjoying a cigarette and a beer.


----------



## oldman (Aug 19, 2014)

Another famous threesome. My sister, my Dad and me. (Circa 1953.)


----------



## Rainee (Aug 19, 2014)

Aww great old photos thanks so much I really enjoyed seeing them..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2014)

Waylon Jennings and Buddy Holly.
Bob's Big Boy menu.


----------

